# Forrest J. Ackerman



## Foxbat (Nov 13, 2008)

Sadly, it's being reported that Forrest J. Ackerman is suffering from ailing health and is not expected to recover. 

He has been a well-known name in Science Fiction for many many years. At 91 years old, I hope he sees a few more years on this earth but it's looking unlikely.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 13, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that. Forrey has certainly been a colorful figure in the field, with both supporters and detractors (oh, those cornball puns! OUCH!)... but his work with _Famous Monsters_ gave me a lot of joy as a kid, and I've had a strong fondness for the man ever since.

I, too, hope he recovers; he's a very unusual character, but he has a very important place in the field of fantastic fiction, and that, at least, he has been assured....


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 15, 2008)

I remember occasionally being able to purchase one of his magazines when I was a kid. (My mother thought they were terrible.) This is going to inspire some research because I don't remember many of the names other than *Famous Monsters of Filmland*  (I know there were others.) He seemed to have a childlike facination with Horror and Science Fiction that he was willing to share with the rest of us children. I also wish him the best.


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 15, 2008)

He had one called _The Time Traveler_, with Julius Schwartz and Mort Weisinger, _Imagination!_ when he was with the LASFS, _Voice of the Imagi-Nation_, after _Imagination!_ failed, then _Famous Monsters of Filmland_, which was a prozine I think.  He was also associated with a German prozine called _Utopia_, and is reported to have done a one-shot when his brother died in the Battle of the Bulge.  There were some other bulk-mailed type fanzines, but I cant find the names anywhere.  I think one war-era title was _Metalo-Mag_, or _Metalic-Mag_, or something like that.  

Does anyone know if Wendayne Mondelle is still alive?


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is an update on 4sj

Uber-science fiction fan Forrest J Ackerman update


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Some good news there. Here's hoping we ain't seen the last of him.


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 16, 2008)

If you look at the front page of Locus, apparently some sources were reporting that he died.  Yesterday Locus was saying that was untrue.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 16, 2008)

Omphalos said:


> If you look at the front page of Locus, apparently some sources were reporting that he died. Yesterday Locus was saying that was untrue.


 
"The reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated", eh?


----------



## Lobolover (Nov 16, 2008)

where does that come from,anyway?

also,can you actualy wit something at over ninety?


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 16, 2008)

Twould seem.  Ive never met the man, but I have read several con reports, including ones from the forties when he was young, where he was not able to participate because he suddenly became ill.  I never got the sense that he was a particularly hardy man, though he did make it to a pretty ripe old age, no?



Lobolover said:


> where does that come from,anyway?
> 
> also,can you actualy wit something at over ninety?



That quote?  Twain


----------



## Lobolover (Nov 16, 2008)

I meant to say "write" something.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 16, 2008)

Certainly. Though Forrey is known more for his activities as an editor, collector, and promoter of fantasy and horror film, he did quite a bit of writing of various sorts for the field (though I personally am unaware of any fiction). And he wouldn't be the first to continue writing beyond his ninetieth year... though considering how few people remain active at that age in any field, there haven't been many. Hugh B. Cave continued to write until close to his death (at 94), iirc; and Jack Williamson had a novel out at age 97....


----------



## Lobolover (Nov 16, 2008)

I just thought the brain doesnt work so well at that point and doesnt get enough oxygen.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 16, 2008)

It depends on the person. I've known people over 100 who were as mentally sharp and agile as anyone I've known of any younger age....


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 17, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> I just thought the brain doesnt work so well at that point and doesnt get enough oxygen.


 
My grandmother at 92 would beg to differ. She has been an avid reader and lover of history all her life and is still pretty sharp upstairs. 

Age is no barrier if the health is still there.


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 17, 2008)

Didnt Bradbury, a good friend of Ackerman, BTW, just dictate a book to his daughter a few months ago?  I think I read an interview with him where he said that.


----------



## Werthead (Nov 17, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> Certainly. Though Forrey is known more for his activities as an editor, collector, and promoter of fantasy and horror film, he did quite a bit of writing of various sorts for the field (though I personally am unaware of any fiction). And he wouldn't be the first to continue writing beyond his ninetieth year... though considering how few people remain active at that age in any field, there haven't been many. Hugh B. Cave continued to write until close to his death (at 94), iirc; and Jack Williamson had a novel out at age 97....



Jack Vance is also still going at 93, although apparently he's finally given up writing novels because his sight is pretty bad. He has provided a foreward for _Songs of the Dying Earth_ though.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 17, 2008)

Omphalos said:


> Didnt Bradbury, a good friend of Ackerman, BTW, just dictate a book to his daughter a few months ago? I think I read an interview with him where he said that.


 
I don't know anything about that, but it wouldn't surprise me at all....


----------



## Joe Meils (Dec 5, 2008)

*4E has passed...*

Forrest J. Ackerman, the one time editor of "Famous Monsters of Filmland" and the man credited with coining the term "sci-fi" has passed away at age 92. "4E" as he was often referred to by fans and friends, was also one of the greatest collectors of science fiction magazines, movie props and other memorabilia in the United States. As an editor/publisher, he discovered the young Ray Bradbury, and acted as his agent for many years.


----------



## Omphalos (Dec 6, 2008)

Locus has reported Forrest Ackerman's death.  It was the top story when this was posted.

Locus Online: Science Fiction News, Reviews, Resources, Perspectives


----------



## Scifi fan (Dec 6, 2008)

I think that, in this day and age, if you keep your mind occupied, you can be mentally sharp until your 90's. 

Society will be going through a very big change because of this.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Damn. I was hoping he would turn around and at least be with us for a bit longer....

Rest well, Forrie....


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Not unexpected, but a sad day nonetheless for the world of Science Fiction.


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

May he rest in peace....



or continue to dwell in the world of the undead as he so chooses.


----------



## Omphalos (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Ackerman's estate is going to be auctioned off.  Follow the link for details.  It should happen at the end of April.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Pity it can't all be kept together and housed in a museum somewhere....


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Another loss of a giant! RIP Mr Ackerman! Feel a little guilty as I've never read any of your works-must put that right! (where to start guys?)


----------



## dask (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*



AE35Unit said:


> Another loss of a giant! RIP Mr Ackerman! Feel a little guilty as I've never read any of your works-must put that right! (where to start guys?)


 
Can't recall any fiction he may have written but wouldn't be surprised if he had a story or two out there somewhere. Known mostly (at least to me) as editor of FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND magazine back in the sixties, and as the world's BIGGEST sf fan. He does have his name on at least one book: BEST SCIENCE FICTION FOR 1973 edited by Forrest J. Ackerman, published by Ace Books. Incidentally, for those wondering where some Philip Jose Farmer stories appear, this volume contains a sixty page story by PJF called "Seventy Years Of Decpop".


----------



## Omphalos (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*



j. d. worthington said:


> Pity it can't all be kept together and housed in a museum somewhere....



My recollection is that he tried for years to get someone to take everything and do just that, but it was just too big a collection and too big a job to do (and too expensive).  I'll bet a lot of it does wind up in museums though.


----------



## K. Riehl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

Forry had donated about 30% of his collection to museums before he passed. Paul Allen tried to get his entire collection back in the late 90's for the Science Fiction museum in Seattle but Forry had too many conditions attached and they mutually agreed to go their separate ways.
If I could buy one item from his collection it would be the Dracula first edition that is signed by Stoker and each one of the actors who played Dracula.
You see it here:
Forrest Ackerman memorabilia, including Dracula's cape, to be sold | SCI FI Wire


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*



Omphalos said:


> My recollection is that he tried for years to get someone to take everything and do just that, but it was just too big a collection and too big a job to do (and too expensive). I'll bet a lot of it does wind up in museums though.


 
Yes, so I recall. But it doesn't make the regret at such a collection being split up any less -- I feel the same way about Sam Moskowitz' collection, which was among the (if not the) largest collection of sf literature ever assembled, from the very beginning of the Munsey magazines on....

Ackerman edited other books as well:

Forrest J. Ackerman - Summary Bibliography

Scroll down to "Anthologies" to see what I mean....


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

I didn't get to comment on this at the time, but I want to add my sentiments that Forry will be most sorely missed.

And, in fact, I have a Forry story (sorry...I had to ):

The second year I attended LosCon, Ray Bradbury was supposed to be there and speak (as he had the previous year, the first year I went to the con), but he became ill was was not able to attend.  Forry was there, however, and stepped in and spoke in his friend's stead.  It was a marvellous experience, and in fact he talked a little bit that day about his hopes of finding someplace to archive his collection and about some of the plans to do so which had fallen throughh.

It's really too bad that the collection will likely be scattered; it, like Forry, was really one of a kind.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: 4E has passed...*

I am really sorry--I've always had a great admiration for Forry.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 10, 2011)

He was such a nice guy. He had the greatest and coolest collection of sci-fi memorabilia. I loved his _Famous Monsters of Filmland_ magazine.*

I'll miss you Forry.

* I posted some of the cover art from _Famous Monsters of Filmland_ in the "Art" section, under "magazine cover artwork" (page 15).


----------

